

M.B.A. = E.G.O. - crasshopper
http://blog.hiremebecauseimsmart.com/tagged/mba

======
jorkos
I agree with Buffett's comments; i was lucky to get to meet Buffett in Omaha
while in business school and his insights and analysis of the American economy
were quite profound. Reading Berkshire's annual report should be required
reading for anyone in business.

